# Western head lights no low beams



## Mason1214 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello all, New guy here. I have a 2000 Silverado 1500. I put a 7-6 western straight blade on. The plow came with no wiring. I bought a harness with a 4 port iso mod and then had to purchase a conversion kit to change from 9 pin to 11 pin that is my understanding anyway. I now have 3 big plugs at the bumper instead of the usual 2. Everything was straight forward and everything including lights and blinkers work well, except lights are only working with high beams on. When I try to go to low beams all lights and blinkers do not work. (plow still functions fine) The head light harness is # 26291 and is pluged into port 3. On the drivers side there are 3 "loose" wires, 1 for the parking lights, 1 for the blinkers, and a 3rd pink wire that I don't know what does or where to put. Is it possible that it may be the missing part of the puzzle? Any help would be greatly appreciated. -Mason


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the pink wire is for your drl from my memory. 
take your connector at the plow to tk headlights and flip the plug from A to B


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought the pink was for chest humps?


----------



## Mason1214 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you Dieselss, I did switch the headlight plug addaptors at the trucks headlight there is grey and black plugs. When I tried to switch them back and forth the it did not fix the problem. It did make the drivers light go out and the pass stay on, on low beam, am I getting closer? and was that what you ment by A and B plugs? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No on the plow wiring you can flip the headlight adaptor plug 180 so A or B


----------



## Mason1214 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks so much Dieselss I struggled for quite a while before asking for help and you really came through. I really appreciate it. -Mason


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So. Was that it? Believe it or not, we all like to hear the fixes too. Lol.


----------



## Mason1214 (Oct 31, 2013)

All I had to do was like you said, rotate the light adaptors 180degrees. I was trying to swap them but never thought to rotate them. Thanks again.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool. Nice that it was an easy fix


----------

